# Getting this cooking and shopping for one down to a science



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2019)

*It only took me 7 months, but I think I am getting this.  A couple weeks ago I went to the grocery store. Bought 2 green peppers, 3 bananas, and 3 oranges.  One blood orange too, so 4 oranges.  I like oranges.
When Rick was alive he drank a lot of milk. So, it was a gallon at a time when I bought.  When he was in the nursing home, and right after he passed, I cut down to a half gallon.  I do not drink it by the glass, but have cereal often.  I was soon realizing I was still dumping some milk out.   A couple weeks back, I went for a quart.  And I actually finished it!!  A milestone moment.

May not seem like much to some, but when you are newly alone, and do not want to waste $$$ on things yoou will not use, it is a break through.  Yay for me.*


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

I only have one meal a day (time restricted diet) and no longer have breakfast and never did use milk(soy) much even before my diet.  But, some of my recipes might call for one cup or 1/2 cup of milk, and soy milk only comes in half gallon containers.  So, now I buy half-n-half and add water to it to dilute it.  I can get that in 8oz containers.  Problem solved.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2019)

Yay for you is right.  I think you handle yourself with grace.  I admire you, Marie.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Yay for you is right.  I think you handle yourself with grace.  I admire you, Marie.



Thanks Pepper.  You know, you gotta do what you gotta do.  Life is a learning process indeed.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *It only took me 7 months, but I think I am getting this.  A couple weeks ago I went to the grocery store. Bought 2 green peppers, 3 bananas, and 3 oranges.  One blood orange too, so 4 oranges.  I like oranges.
> When Rick was alive he drank a lot of milk. So, it was a gallon at a time when I bought.  When he was in the nursing home, and right after he passed, I cut down to a half gallon.  I do not drink it by the glass, but have cereal often.  I was soon realizing I was still dumping some milk out.   A couple weeks back, I went for a quart.  And I actually finished it!!  A milestone moment.
> 
> May not seem like much to some, but when you are newly alone, and do not want to waste $$$ on things yoou will not use, it is a break through.  Yay for me.*


Marie, I buy non fat dry milk powder. Very economical.  Never waste any. Make what you want when you want it.  Great to make up hot chocolate mix with, puddings, custards.  Very easy to use and if I want some fat in it, just add a bit of cream after its mixed. Actually I think it tastes better than regular milk.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *It only took me 7 months, but I think I am getting this.  A couple weeks ago I went to the grocery store. Bought 2 green peppers, 3 bananas, and 3 oranges.  One blood orange too, so 4 oranges.  I like oranges.
> When Rick was alive he drank a lot of milk. So, it was a gallon at a time when I bought.  When he was in the nursing home, and right after he passed, I cut down to a half gallon.  I do not drink it by the glass, but have cereal often.  I was soon realizing I was still dumping some milk out.   A couple weeks back, I went for a quart.  And I actually finished it!!  A milestone moment.
> 
> May not seem like much to some, but when you are newly alone, and do not want to waste $$$ on things yoou will not use, it is a break through.  Yay for me.*


Good for you Marie, I think shopping for food for one is really hard, I waste a lot of fresh food everything looks so good buying it, but being in the mood to cook n eat it is difficult at times. About  that dry milk powder that Liberty mentioned, I use to use that when we went camping if you get the right brand it’s pretty good.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 26, 2019)

Another good thing to get used to doing when cooking for only 1 is to freeze the leftovers in individual serving zip lock bags or small containers.  Then, when you don't want to cook, but would really like a home cooked meal, just choose, defrost and microwave heat up.  Its like having a restaurant in your kitchen that carries your fav dishes.
Just be sure to label the packages so you don't make a career out of guessing what's in them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 26, 2019)

If I can't freeze it,I don't make it. I've done this since the day we were married. It saved us a ton of money while the kids were growing up and even more so now that it's just the two of us. I also freeze milk . I buy the gallon and separate it into smaller containers. When I'm getting low I take one out and defrost it in the refrigerator.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2019)

Another vote for using the freezer for short term storage.

I freeze most bread items.

If I want fresh bread or rolls I wrap them in a paper towel and zap them in the microwave for 15-20 seconds.

I also split English muffins prior to freezing them so I can toast a half or a whole one right from the freezer.

This is my latest low carb bread find from the local Wegman's.

https://schmidtbaking.com/products/647-2/


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 12, 2019)

Well done Marie. I too admire you and how you are coping.

I use milk quite a bit and buy semi skimmed. I like a fruit milkshake from time to time. When I get around doing a rice pudding I use all milk and pour some evaporated in with it.

Its easy to overspend and I used and still do at times overbuy and forget about it and look at useby dates!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes...good for you Marie. At least you acknowledge what you need to cut down.  Some people over shop even realizing they'll be wasting food. Have you cut down on how often you cook?


----------

